# اختيار سلك اللحام



## yassen kassar (11 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء المساعدة في كيفية اختيار نوع سلك اللحام
اذا كان متوفر كتاب عن ذلك وشكرا


----------



## moneebhamid (12 أبريل 2012)

you can go to ASME Sec II Part C Specifications for Welding Rods, Electrodes and Filler Metals


----------



## moneebhamid (12 أبريل 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/office/qnsl3vsy/ASME_Sec_II_Part_C_-_2007_ok.html


----------



## yassen kassar (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed elsayd (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك اللة كل خير*


----------

